# does the highlight shade depends of the eyeshadows used ?



## urbanD0LL (Oct 7, 2008)

hello !

okay so before going washing my face to go to sleep i decided to play around with my makeup like i often do , i tried something like an electric green/black smokey eye , came out nicely . i had mixed a bit of white eyeshadow(which i have no idea why i bought it) with the electric green to tone it down ,  but when i got to the highlight part i had no idea what to use . and that's not the only time i have this problem ,the only cases when i dont have that problem is when i use shades of gold and brown eyeshadows. so i was wondering should i have one highlighting shade , that suits all my makeup looks or a different one for each "pack" of colors ?! also should it be sheer or the closest to my skin tone ?  i'm confused !


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 7, 2008)

I personally prefer to have different highlight colours for different family of shades.

I use:

Ricepaper for golds, browns
Motif or Nanogold for pinks and purples
Nylon for blue 
Shroom for greys and black
Vex for green


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it does depend on the tone of the other colors you use...I like Shroom or Vanilla (neutral colors) for most daytime looks, but I also like Naked Lunch for pinks, and Ricepaper or Solar White for golden, brown, or warm looks.

When I am being lazy, I just use Shroom for most looks.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 7, 2008)

And when all else fails, use vanilla pigment (but even that depends)!


----------



## User67 (Oct 8, 2008)

I like to use more pinky toned highlights like Nanogold, Dazzlelight & Seedy Pearl when I do purples. But with the rest of my looks most of the time I just grab Ricepaper because it goes with everything!


----------

